# Sewing with fleece...thread?



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Is there a certain kind of thread that I should be using when making things with fleece? My son wants me to make him a face mask. I made his comforter for his bed out of fleece a year or so ago, and it seems like there isn't enough "give" in the thread...like when the fleece stretches, the thread breaks. Any tips for me?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

First - use a good thread, I use Sulky, metrosene, the maxilock serger thread, I don't use Coats and Clark. Though their new stuff looks better.

When I sew something that stretches, a tiny narrow zigzag is what I use instead of the straight stitch. This works for lycra for skating outfits, and should work okay for your polar fleece.

Angie


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks, Angie!


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Ditto on the small zigzag for sewing fabric with give. I use a small zigzag for tricot and interlock for lingerie. I would probably try a longer stitch length and a little stitch width for fleece. I would test with some samples, using various combinations of stitch length and width to see which allowed the amount of give I wanted. Same with a sweater knit.

Gutermann's long staple polyester thread is what I buy lately - if I can get the color I need. Or Metrosene. Coats and Clark Dual Duty is cotton wrapped polyester. Sometimes it seems to fray. 

Let us know what you decide to use and how it works for you.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I use Metrocor to serge fleece, it's 100% polyester, and Metrosene Plus to sew, also 100% polyester.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

Does wooly nylon streach? I have used something in my serger that is streachy enough.


----------

